# 800 to 1200 small squares per hour, Would you buy it?



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey folks, I need a little help please. I am a hay farmer, not a marketing guy so I don't know if I'm out to lunch. A few years ago I submitted a design for a small square baler to a major equipment manufacturer that produces 800 to 1200 bales per hour of 70 pound/18 to 22 flake per bale. This design popped into my head while I was crawling in first gear baling 1st cut timothey. There has been lots of back and forth over the years and we are now at the "If we build it, will they come buy it stage?" So this is where I need your help. I want to sorta prove there is a demand for this type of machine in the forage industry. Is there? 
800 to 1200 bales per hour, 100 hp tractor requirement, price tag around $45,000 USD. At least twice the capacity of current commercial 14"x18" balers on the market. Thanks in advance
ps Mods, anyway this could be stickyed as a bit of a poll question?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I would not buy a baler for that kind of money. If you could get one closer to the 25k range maybe. In our hay at most we can move is arould 1200 a day, so baling that many at once could cause problems.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would love to see a baler that could produce about a 2x2x4 bale, a bale that could be easily handled by a small, 30hp compact tractor. My thinking goes that I could load/unload a horse customer trailer pretty easily. Machine should weigh just a little more than NH 575, run on a 75hp tractor or less, cost in the $30k range (or less). 3 string tie, bale weight in the 400-500 lb range, about the same as a 4x4 round bale.

My idea is to use a lumber yard type delivery truck with the forklift on it to unload at the customer's place. My cousin manages a lumber yard so I could rent the truck for weekend deliveries.

Ralph


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have to say that if it actually works and if I could figure out how to haul little bales that fast, I would be interested. That sounds like a really good concept. It would have to be as easy to haul as 3x3x8 bales to be able to fly. Just wondering, what manufacturer did you send it to?


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

cattleranch said:


> I have to say that if it actually works and if I could figure out how to haul little bales that fast, I would be interested. That sounds like a really good concept. It would have to be as easy to haul as 3x3x8 bales to be able to fly. Just wondering, what manufacturer did you send it to?


Still in the bit of a secret stage, hope you understand. Will work with most accumilators, NH bale wagons, etc.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

LaneFarms said:


> I would not buy a baler for that kind of money. If you could get one closer to the 25k range maybe. In our hay at most we can move is arould 1200 a day, so baling that many at once could cause problems.


Thanks for the input. I sorta designed it for the commercial producer/ dairy guys with short baling windows. Isn't the price of even a regular square baler around $25,000?


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

I know we were thinking of buying a MF inline a few years ago and it was around the 20000 range. I think 45000 is in the right price range.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Enos, At 1200 bales, that would be one every 3 seconds! Even as smooth as my ground is, I don't think I could drive a tractor that fast . Nor do I think I could get enough hay in a windrow to bale a bale every 3 seconds. I would be really interested in how that works although it wouldn't be for me. Mike


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

yep i would be interested, the faster the job can be done the better!


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

If it could make conventional 14x18 bales at 50 lbs I would be really interested. We have to keep the packaging familiar otherwise it creates marketing challenges as has been proven before.
1200 bales an hour would also send the Bale Baron manufacturer into a sweat!!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

enos said:


> Thanks for the input. I sorta designed it for the commercial producer/ dairy guys with short baling windows. Isn't the price of even a regular square baler around $25,000?


Enos the main problem we have is field size. 80 acres is a big hay field down here and everything is scattered out. I could see were if you had 1000 acres with a barn in the middle your baler would be a great addition, but do to size of fields and distance to storage, not to count the 80% chance of rain for the entire months on July and August, it would be hard to pencil down here. Would a Hoelscher be able to cycle fast enough to handle that much hay?


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Same here, what I find is I can mow a field at 10 miles an hour, tedd and rake at the same but if I want to bale faster than 350 to 400 an hour I need another baler. Small square balers have not kept up to the rest of haying equipment in terms of capacity, acres per hour, etc. If you could bale it faster it would give you more time to haul them. Not sure on Hoelscher accumalator but if I can get this in production it won't take long to get bale handling industry to keep up.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

even with my small fields scattered about we do 1000 a day a lot of the time but that means i'm on the baler as long as the day will allow me. If i could bale that fast i would need one less man around to unload because i would be done baling sooner and would would have less cost of fuel and hours put on the tractor and wear and tear on the baler. I would rather rake all day than run my baler all day which cost more to run and replace


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

45 grand is not a bad deal at all. I have 2 575's. Granted I buy slightley used one, but both those balers still were 18 thousand a peice. Then the 2 tractor's to run them, and the 2 operators to drive them. It would be a hugh savings, and a monster increase in productivity to match our other equipment. Sign me up.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i think the problem most people will have with that is if the accumalater can cycle fast enough for that weather it be a holescher bale band it, or bale baron. i dont believe are bale band it can keep up with that.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Hayking said:


> i think the problem most people will have with that is if the accumalater can cycle fast enough for that weather it be a holescher bale band it, or bale baron. i dont believe are bale band it can keep up with that.


I agree with you hayking, but Enos is right in saying the accumulator manufacturers would soon catch up. 
There will always be one stage of the process that is the limiting factor. At least this sounds like it may have the potential to out perform what is most producers current weakest link. 
What sort of time frame are you looking at before potential production, Enos


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Enos, At 1200 bales, that would be one every 3 seconds! Even as smooth as my ground is, I don't think I could drive a tractor that fast . Nor do I think I could get enough hay in a windrow to bale a bale every 3 seconds. I would be really interested in how that works although it wouldn't be for me. Mike


Time for a bigger rake


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

MikeRF said:


> What sort of time frame are you looking at before potential production, Enos


Well, I've been dealing with it for five years, would be probably two years after we get go ahead. Big outfits can move pretty slow. The comments and support for are helping, thank you


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I run 16 wheel Sitrex rakes. They wouldn't be big enough? I was talking about later cuttings of alfalfa.

Enos, I am not saying it won't work, just curious as to how it would work. I wish you the best of luck with your endeavor. Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Enos, You're right the small square baler has not had any major capacity improvements for a long time and it is way over due. I would be interested. Like mikeRF said it would need to make 50 lb. 14x18's to work with the eastern market.

I think this idea could really have taken the market by storm if it were 25 years ago before the 3x gained market acceptance. Today it may be tough to find enough sales numbers to interest a large company but you need that big r&d budget to get it right the first time. Another competitor your product would have is the double/triple hitch route using conventional balers.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know about all this. Why, as farmers, do we/would we want to spend more $, to produce more product, in a currently deflated market to begin with. Times right now are not the greatest for the hay business in many areas, and in my area their not looking any better for the near future. Yes, there's a demand for small squares, and that's because of the "niche" of how they're produced. Only so many can be made in a day for everyone, with the current epiupment we have now. This machine will double, triple the production and you will overproduce. I'm a sucker for technology, don't get me wrong. But technology is also why a number of us find work off the farm because what we produce on the farm has become in-valuable. Ideally, I wish we could do less for more, certainly not more for less. Don't mean to be a downer, just how I feel.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Enos, would there be a kicker available for it to handle that capacity?


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I heard a rumor that mchale is working on a twin chamber center line design that will produce in that range. think about it two chambers at 100 strokes per min that a lot of hay. My question is how big of a wind row will it handle? Or need? what is the general Idea? I know its a secret but are you looking at a twin center line or something like that?? At 45k i'll take one for sure. In my area in Canada the small square bale market is booming Because all the dairy farmers have gone to silage round bales which are better for cows. But that leaves the horse people without any feed. That in terms makes sm sq worth alot of money 8-10 per bale. I sold 10000 bales last year and a friend of mine sold 7000 and another guy I know sold 8000 sm sq and we all have people phoneing all the time looking for more. plus all the people in my area that have 10- 30 acres that can mow tedd and rake but cant figure out how to bale leaves a large market for custom baling even tho I run two balers I cant keep up to demand and would probly buy two of those baler so I could at least try to keep up with the work people ask me to do. There is nothing good about letting work go because you cant get it done thats like saying no to money. when that baler is done let me know and you can ship some my way. Ps who would be the parts dealer hopefully a major player so if it does break were not sittin around waitin for parts thanks and GIT ER DONE


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I think that this is a great idea! 45k is half of what a big square baler runs...i think that you are in the right price range. I really hope we will be seeing this soon!


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds cool to me! With the prices saved on a second bailer/tractor. A person could put that hired help in a second wagon or on a tractor stacking hay out of the field... It seems that with two bailers one wagon can keep up anyways... or come close to it...?


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Hay King, secret still, if I told you i'd have to kill you.LOL Different concept. Stickneyfarm, Like mike said back a few, once capacity of baler is increased then the accumalator,throwers, bale packager industry will catch up.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool to me... I would just have see how its designed and works, then I would know if it would work for me. One thing I would like about it is that it would eliminate a tractor, a man and a sq. baler. Since we run 2 at a time. Farm labor gettin hard to find anyways. It would put me one step closer to having as little help as possible. Price range seems about right to me.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We have that much tied up in balers right now, and they don't have that capacity, but many times they are both in the shed while I am still picking bales. Wehn things are right the wagon can keep up with 2 balers, but more often than not, the bale wagon falls behind, by hours. For around here, baling is more of an hours of the day, vs bales per hour..... I am the only guy to run the wagon, adding a second one would be a huge headache and expense, cause they can only run so many hours from when the ha ygot dry, till the dew makes bales too damp to bale or too damp to pick up. It's an interesting idea, but I for one would have to see if the increased capacity is made up in ground speed, or the size of the roll(s), or both. My first instict was to yell YES, but now I'm thinking.....

Rodney


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Rodney, Hear you on the owner being the only one on the bale wagon. I've had employees where I've told them it may just faster if you leave it alone. The bales are same size as made today and can range from 40 to 100 pounds if you want, same as current balers just a lot faster.


----------



## jd tractor (Mar 16, 2011)

i dont care how fast it makes bales you still have small square bales , and where im from you cant find the help ,plus i dont want to go back . give me round bales any day , and as for storeing them they were designed to be outside thats why they are round, ive worked all over the west in the middle of the country and when i asked if they store them inside they lokked at me like i was crazy! the 1 gentlemen asked me why put them inside the round bale is for outside and little to no labor handleing them. he said they dont do it where we are , that convinced me too afteri thought about it no exspense in buildings etc.....


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the round baler and all it represents for the simple fact the more of them I see working in the feild making, for the most part, local stock cow hay..............the more demand there will be for my supreme quality stored inside small squares.....


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Around my area there arent very many small square balers in use. I also have a great deal of horse people around that love the small squares and will pay a premium for it. Small squares are very labor intensive, but with something like a NH stack wagon a lot can be done in one day with not as much labor. I'd love to see a baler with that kind of capacity!


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Why re-invent the wheel? If you have the acreage and capacity to have that much hay ready to bale every day I doubt you are still screwing around with 2 string bales.

3 string balers, computerized balewagons, and hay squeezes are all designed for this type of capacity and have been doing it for 30 years. Large squares and presses/processing are becoming much more popular with many people starting to market horse hay baled in large squares.

Our inline 3 strings can bale hay fast but not nearly as fast as a big baler. For the same tonnage, small bales take twice as long to stack or twice amount of machinery and manpower.


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd love to see it!!!
tho a stack wagon stacking 2 loads per hour will only stack about 3200 bales in ten hours.
but for a straw farmer trying to double crop beans it could be a life saver


----------



## shaunbaker (Feb 28, 2009)

1


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

What is different about the new Krone that allows you to make 40lb bales? Is it still just a few flakes tied with 2 strings or something different?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

shaunbaker said:


> 2 years may be to late. Just got back from Europe and saw a prototype of the new Krone multiple-bale that is almost into production stages it will revolutionize small bales. Just imagine a 3'x4 and bale baron built together in the same machine. Individual bale weight will be able to go as low as 40 lbs. per bale now. Krone has led the way of every meaningful innovation I'm forage technology in the past 20 years.


Now that's interesting. The older model made 100 lb bales with 7 in each package if I recall correctly. No chance of selling 100/lb bales around here, but if a person could set em for 50 to 60 lbs each that would be a different story.


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

There are systems out now where you hook 2 or even in some cases 3 small squares behind one tractor. To produce 1000 bales an hr. it would have to be a large windrow which in some area's may not be an issue especially if you rake 2 or 3 swathts together. I've had windrows where I can only travel 1.5 to 2.0 mph hr so a machine like this could travel 4-5 mph which would be fine. What I could see though is instead of 2 baler drivers I would need 2 NH balewagon drivers to insure I 
could get those bales off in a timely manner. Heck I'ld still probably run a NH 575 also if it was a big field. I have such small windows to get have off some years its just rediculous!!!

I'd like to know more about it as 100hp is sort of what I like to have for one NH 575 balers so if you can double the capacity and still only need 100hp it would be interesting to see how it works. I've also thought of some ways to make a machine to double capcity on long days on the tractor mowing hay. Its doable for sure just a matter of making it!

I really can't see a large Farm Machinery company though putting it into production. Small square balers are a "niche" market in most places as it is. This would have even a smaller market! Not saying there isn't a demand or they wouldn't sell any. Just would they be albe to sell enough to set up a factory for a producion run for this sort of machine??


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Page 6 titled Alberta Timothy Goes 'Round the World

Try looking at newholand.com

Sorry that link did not lead to the article in the New Holland News for July & August 2011.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

About 50% loss in round bales stored outside in our area. If out all winter and spring they are 100% loss and sold as mulch.



jd tractor said:


> i dont care how fast it makes bales you still have small square bales , and where im from you cant find the help ,plus i dont want to go back . give me round bales any day , and as for storeing them they were designed to be outside thats why they are round, ive worked all over the west in the middle of the country and when i asked if they store them inside they lokked at me like i was crazy! the 1 gentlemen asked me why put them inside the round bale is for outside and little to no labor handleing them. he said they dont do it where we are , that convinced me too afteri thought about it no exspense in buildings etc.....


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello. I've been reading a while and thought I'd chime in. I'd love to see such a baler and the price tag sounds reasonable considering a round baler is now over $40,000. We can still get far more $/ton from small squares than anything else. As for hauling them, in my area it already takes two small balers to justify a bale wagon considering we usually only get a few hours a day to bale. So if one baler would replace two, it seems reasonable. I'd love to skip round bales and do all in large and small squares. Currently capacity is our hold up.


----------



## Phillipl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,
Please check out our website Small Farm Innovations Mini Hay Balers i think we have just the right baler for you. Compact round and square min HP required is 18!!! Check us and and get back to me

Thanks 
Phil Livengood Small Farm Innovations 
979-200-1473


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

That might work.

The bales are smaller which equates to less weight per inch of length.

I did not do the math but a 12.6" - 16.6" face compared to a 14 - 18 face will for sure be a lighter bale at 36". 
They say your accumulator probably will work, with some modifications.

What might be very attractive is that size bale might load better into the bed of a Pickup Truck.

A 33" bale length will probably stack better on a tandum trailer.

The bales will have a nice proportion and sell well *by the bale*.

Parts could be a concern. UPS or FedEx might help.

I do not like a John Deere style knotter, personal problem.

I like to pick up the bales with a NH stackwagon and that would require extensive and irrevocable modifications of a balewagon to work.

With my NH 315 baler 435 bales an hour is about the theoretical capacity of the baler. A little over 12 tons/hour. (The higher capacity NH balers can put 600 bales/hr on the ground, in theory. )
HERE we have a 2 sometimes 3 hour window to get our hay baled. 
Will this machine put 12 OR 17 tons/hr of hay on the ground?

Right now I believe this equipment would fit a Boutique style operation.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to see a prototype up and running, then see how big a windrow you need so as not to be in road gear baling.


----------



## Simon Chiles (Dec 16, 2011)

I've just found this forum and thought you guys ought to know that there is already a baler that will do over 1000 bales/hr. It's called a Welger and it's the Rolls Royce of balers. The 730 and 830 ( wider pickup ) will make all other balers look slow. They don't have any shearbolts only slip clutches and are all shaft drive. The twine box holds 18 balls of string ( enough for a days baling). The stuffer forks have a gas cylinder on them to allow them to break back when overloaded, and the secret to achieving a high baling rate is to drive it until the stuffer forks just start to break back and the flywheel slip clutch just slips on each ram stroke. If you over load the stuffer forks just reduce the pto revs until it starts to clear then rev it back up quickly. No need to get out of the seat unless you really over do it. Excellent knotters that are simple to set up and maintain, and very reliable. You can also get high bale weights if you wish, the chamber size is 490mm by 350mm. No accumulator could keep up with one when its going flat out. We put 12 metres of hay into a single row infront of a 730 so that we don't have to drive silly fast with the baler, average hay crop here is 100 bales/ acre and my 15 year old son aims to average 10 acres/hour and gets upset if it drops a bale. We pick the bales up with an Arcusin bale packer that works seperately and can do 600 bales/hour, it can work later into the night than the baler can and if we feel brave enough to leave bales out overnight it can start earlier to. Some years the bale packer works behind up to 10 Welger balers. Cost of the 730 is about £20,000 over here. 
Of course there is always a downside and it is the price of spare parts. However they rarely break down and most make it to at least 30 years of work.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

100 strokes per minute on the Welger. 60 minutes in an hour. That is 6000 strokes per hour to make 1000 bales or 6 strokes per bale. I've seen 6 stroke bales. Ugly and wild comes to mind. I am sure that you could find the perfect length to choose for mechanical handling because there would be lots of different ones to choose from.

Now a Freeman baler, it may not be a RR but maybe a Hummer.


----------



## Simon Chiles (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually the Welger will make decent bales with only 5 wads in a bale. It has a long throat that enables that kind of output, however setting the length and pin position of the packer fingers is the key to maintaining good bale shape. We handle the bales with an Arcusin B14 balepacker. Google it, watch the video http://www.arcusin.com/flv/videomultipack.htm and see if you think it would like your ugly and wild bales. They have to be like bricks too get the best out of the Arcusin. I'm probably one of John Deeres greatest fans but neither a JD, Hesston or NH conventional baler can get anywhere near a Welger for performance and long term reliability. I live in England, we haven't the weather to be able to p**s about. I do about 40,000 bales in an average year, sometimes up to 50,000. Average field size about 10 acres, lots of trees, hedges and narrow roads.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah the arcusin is pretty cool but I like that olive and nut harvester that attaches to the tractor they make that catches the crop in a bonnet after it shakes the daylights out of the tree. That would be useful after the hound trees a ****!

Watched a bunch of welger videos and fastest one was an 830 doing 27 bale in 2min 17 sec or 710 [email protected] The Arcusin link seemed to show bales with 15+ slices. I'm not saying your statements aren't accurate just that there are compromises with speed.


----------



## Simon Chiles (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a link to see the Welger in operation.
Welger AP High density balers Lely-original lely video. - YouTube
I reckon that's about a bale every 3 or 4 seconds, which is about what we reckon to do. If those bales were a bit wild they wouldn't put up with being launched through that bale thrower, you'd just end up with a mess. However I personally wouldn't want to unload the wagon which is why we use the Arcusin, then we can at least handle the bale as though thay were big square's, but still get small square bale money. 
PS Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

We run a Freeman SP270. I've converted it down to a 14" tall chamber to get my bale weights down. That old bitch can press out five to seven flake bales too, but the end user gets to griping if they have to give too much to their ponys at feedin' time. 9 to 12 strokes per bale seem to make the nicest bale for us. Average of 70 lbs @ 36" long for the Steffen 950 accumulator. The closest I've seen to big capacity making small squares is a tandem hitch for two balers side by side and follow those with the Arcisin or a Bale Barron. But......the guy running the cutter and rake better be on top of his game. With all this said, I'd still love to see this machine in action.


----------



## Farmer12306 (Jan 26, 2012)

Although now press capacity is one of our biggest hold backs. I foresee only gaining a little more production with a press with that sort of capacity. we Handel hay two ways here. Most is baled with a 150 hp tractor nh 575 and a kunhs 15 bale accumulator. The rest is quarter turned and picked with a 1034 nh wagon (that is a nightmare) we can almost over bale the accumulator in 40' windrows. If I were going to spend the money it would be on a second baler and accumulator so that my productivity was matched. I could buy another new baler and accumulator for 12k less than the cost of your baler maybe there is a place for it in western commercial hay but here in the northeast I think it would be a tough sell. IMHO. Good luck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Has this gone anywhere? I'm still wondering why someone hasn't integrated a bundler style unit into the square baler.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Still pissing around with it. May see some prototype activity this winter...maybeish. Collecting parts to build it myself this winter. Get it working then send it to engineers to put wires and stickers on it


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is my 10 cents (2 plus interest lol) it would work around here. Just read all the comments. This guy that says the wegler will do good making six slab bales is out to lunch. Tried that shit with my new 5070 one day when rain was coming. That was a first and a last for that. Also what is to stop the major brands from going to 200 spm. They havedoubled in the past 25 years what if they do it again and stay close to the price now. It would make your rig the same thing for 20 k more. Its a good concept I just hope you dont get screwed. Keep us updated I just bought new but would upgrade in the future.


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

I have see a freeman kick out 30 tons per hour in smalls.. it twas on a section under a pivot and some nice row...


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Knotter cycle time is what holds baler from going past 100 spm......fixed that too;-)


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Has this gone anywhere? I'm still wondering why someone hasn't integrated a bundler style unit into the square baler.


They have talked about it a bit but price tag came in at about $100,000. You getting your cheque book out?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow what caused 55k to be slapped on it. Im out at that price tag. If you can make it yourself for 45 screw the brands. Bale baron didnt get a brand to do it you can to. Ps I can giveba check for 100 k but dont drop it it might bounce lol.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Nah thats for a baler/bundler package. The high capacity baler will still be around 40-50,000


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok when you get it done bring it to the outdoor farm show in woodstock.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

This may be a dumb idea, but if you had to increase capacity & were limited in tractor manpower & bales size, what about a double chamber baler? If you started out with an inline design with their wider head and auger feed I would think you could figure out a way to feed 2 chambers side by side. Maybe have a "pre" chamber and then stuffer forks to feed each side. I would think that the extra chamber would end up making it about the same wideth as the pickup, but you may want to widen the pickup a little more. I would think windrow wideth would be very important, but that could be easy done with a good V rake.

I would think that any current accumulator would be overloaded at 800/hour anyways, so you could pick up with a NH bale wagon or something similar. If you put a 1/4 turn shoot on & had then turn opposite directions to dump then that should give you room to get your pickup wagon in to get them. I would assume you would be raking 20' plus together for a heavy first, and 40-80' together for lighter cuttings, so the other rows would not be in your way.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That has been suggested by others in the past, as has twin conventional balers side by side.

I'm still more interested in the bundler integrated into the baler. The engineer in me says both the bale baron and bandit require far too much hydraulic flow and electronic gear for what they do given the time available to make a bundle every 21 bales. That should give at least 2.5 mins to compress, tie and eject a bundle.

If it was integrated into the baler the bundler could have some options that simplify the design like receiving bales directly from the chamber while still compressed so they could be grouped without needing recompression etc.


----------



## Randibfarm (Jan 15, 2012)

enos, If will it do half what you say, send me two of them for $50k each! If my math is right, 1000 - 70lb bales per hour is 35 ton per hour. We run 6 JD 348's and like to make 14x18x37" bales that weigh 60 lbs. with about 19 flakes per bale. The theoretical capacity at 90 strokes per minute is 8.8 tons per hour. Actual is more like 6 tph. You suggest more than double our output and your numbers suggest four times the theoretical!?

I understand your reluctance to sharing how this is going to work until you make some money off it, but my observation is that inventors very rarely make much from their ideas. (The microwave hay dryer comes to mind. The stress of trying to bring it to market killed the guy) Please protect your idea with a patent and then share your idea with others. It's rare that one person can see all the problems that need to be solved to launch a new idea. If it works, I know three others that would buy at least one.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Going to build one this winter to see if the idea works as good as I think it will.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I like the idea, I like it a lot. However, you need to be the one to go ahead and build the complete line to go with it (i.e. faster accumulator/bale bandit/stacker). That way you'll be able to corner the market. Also, at least *here* it makes much more sense to bale rounds and rebale small squares with a rebaler in the barn. Cuts out the huge labor required to pick up the small bales.


----------



## Aussie hay maker (Jan 7, 2014)

Any more progress on this idea? Would sell a few over here in Australia!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I Like the idea, I need to run two balers to keep up with my stackwagon when running close to the barn or stacking in the field. Each baler costs 25k and requires two tractors and two operators. So one baler at 40k one tractor and one operator would be nice


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5341:the-mt-pony-special-double-barrel-baler&catid=90:equipment&Itemid=124

Not this one is it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just going to bump this thread because maybe I didn't describe the link well, its two NH balers siamesed together on one extended pickup running as a double barrel baler. I'm really impressed with the idea myself.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I'm just going to bump this thread because maybe I didn't describe the link well, its two NH balers siamesed together on one extended pickup running as a double barrel baler. I'm really impressed with the idea myself.


That baler is pretty interesting. I wonder how they rake the hay to prepare for that. Does half a windrow go one way and half the other way?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't tell if they timed the balers to alternate packer forks err rather wad board aluminum teeth chain whatever thing that style NH uses so they overlap or if they just butted them against each other.

I'm guessing they just rake the same as for a wide pickup on a round or big square baler.

The weight is pretty high. It would need more tire on it here to not get stuck everywhere.

Edit just noticed the gandy box is in the centre so it must overlap feeding to alternate side to side.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I can't tell if they timed the balers to alternate packer forks err rather wad board aluminum teeth chain whatever thing that style NH uses so they overlap or if they just butted them against each other.
> 
> I'm guessing they just rake the same as for a wide pickup on a round or big square baler.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see a video of it taken from the cab of the tractor.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd hate to see the price tag on that! Of course if it does the work of 3 balers it is worth about:
(1) 5070 hay liner new is $25,000
$25,000 x 3(balers)

$75,000 value sorta


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any update Enos?


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I'm kinda curious as to why the big manufacturers don't already have balers that can do this. I have a hard time seeing where an individual can see it and make it happen when the big guys can't or don't. Especially when you're talking double capacity for roughly double the price. If you can double capacity for just double the price it would be a no brainer to me. Cool idea though. I'd like to see it run


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Big guys haven't invested in square baler design or tooling for years and years. It's not the market it used to be.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just wanted to add the Gradypress baler to this thread too. HT thread:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/82569-new-double-three-tie-small-baler/


----------



## Randibfarm (Jan 15, 2012)

What do you guys think of this idea? http://thenewbaler.com/

Nothing in the field yet - still a lot of work to do.

Do you think people could get their heads around a 4 sided wrapped bale? Stretch wrap, net wrap, or a wrap yet to be designed. So much simpler without knotters.

What size bale would you like?


----------

